

HTML5 arena fighting game - chleba
http://chleba.org/arenafight/
Game prototype for two players of a fighting game writen in javascript, nodejs. Inspired by Dark Souls game.
======
jaachan
It's a bit unclear whether there's other players or not, a lobby where you can
start a two-player game is kinda mandatory.

Other than that, pretty cool :)

~~~
chleba
Thank you :). It's just a prototype right now and i will do some online
players counter or lobby where you can choose different levels. Some levels
would have traps and etc...

------
grwgreg
I'm having a lot of fun with this :)

